# RV questions



## Selene (Sep 10, 2010)

Hiya :10220:

I return with questions, haha.

If I leave a RV, will the AC stay on? Like, say if I stop at the Grand Canyon to look around, will the AC keep running even though I turn of the engine?
From what I can see, it looks like it should be possible, but I kinda need to be sure before hand so I don't end up with baked pets!

Are there rules to just stopping at some rest area and sleeping there?
Like just stopping at a random rest area, make myself food and stay for the night before driving on?

Err Anybody have any recommendations for books or websites with helpful info for newbs looking for this sort of info? :whistling:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

If you turn off the engine the automotive dash air will not work. If you are running the 110v A/C you should make sure the generator is running. That's the only way to keep the 110v A/C going. Use caution if the generator shares the fuel source so you don't run out of fuel. If you are using a solar/battery inverter to gain 110v (without a generator), most times it is not enough power to keep the A/C running, then you run the risk of running your vehicle batteries out anyway. I would rather run out of fuel than have dead batteries - but avoid both.

Rest stops and other overnight locations (campgrounds, etc.) will typically have quiet hours where a generator (no matter how quiet) is not allowed. The hours generally start at 10 or 11pm (or later) and extend to 7 or 8 am. This information should be available somewhere or you should ask someone of authority, but when in doubt use the guidelines I mention and you should be okay.

More on overnighting (stopping in other than a campground for the night) - Ask permission if you choose an establishment (Walmart, Cracker Barrel, etc.) Just because you see 10 RVs parked for the night doesn't mean they don't have a limit and you should always check with management. You typically cannot extend your slides (it's a stopover, not a campground). Quiet hours apply. DO NOT dump anything onto the ground - it's illegal in most places. In California, it's illegal to use their reststops for overnighting. A quick nap, yes, but not full overnighting - I don't know how it's enforced, but I have heard of travelers getting a knock on their door and being asked to leave.

If you want information about books send me a message - I don't like advertising in Forums, because most times it's frowned on and I don't want to anger the "powers-that-be".


----------

